# Warrior‘s Moon



## jrhume (6 Feb 2004)

*Warrior's Moon*

Waves gaunt, wind still,
the night sea burns bright,
flamed by a westering moon.

Keels kiss the sand,
we leap from boat to surf
and wade ashore, splattering moonlight.

Deep inland, across the dunes,
stands a wooden wall and gate
backed by men of certain valor.

Both wall and gate
we must burn and break
and match our steel with theirs.

Cold blue flame
glitters on my spear and sword
and lights the seething sand.

I march,
though fear grips me
in a clasp of ice and iron.

If I were brave,
I would heed this brassy taste of fear,
hide myself in deepest night - and live.

But Lady Moon, Death's consort,
taunts me with a coward's name
and leads me toward a hot red dawn.


©  JR Hume, 2002


Yes, I do have a website:
www.jrhume.com
The poetry and stories there have been posted for about a year.  I‘ll be renewing those shortly.


----------

